# تدريب المصرية للاتصالات



## eng.maem (7 أغسطس 2010)

هنا ملف pdf لتدريب السنترال

http://www.mediafire.com/?b6491t6m2gmc2z1


----------



## ًwimax (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور ، أخي على هذا الكورس الرائع ، وأنا مستغرب لعدم وجود الردود، ولكن يبدو أن بعض الاشخاص لا يقدروا 
مجهودات الغير
شكرا لك


----------



## ًwimax (7 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور ، أخي على هذا الكورس الرائع ، وأنا مستغرب لعدم وجود الردود، ولكن يبدو أن بعض الاشخاص لا يقدروا 
مجهودات الغير
شكرا لك


----------



## eng.maem (9 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا Wimax علي التحفيز و الي المزيد من التقدم


----------



## محمود010 (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك ياأخى على الملف


----------



## * AishA * (11 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا ع الملف .. بارك الله فيك​


----------



## eng.mai.o (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك و اتمنى ان يكون مفيد


----------



## Pumpush (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## بطاوى (20 أغسطس 2010)

*سؤال مهم*

:3::81::55:مرحبا انا عاوز اعرف ايه فايدة كورسات gsm,wimax


----------



## medo20108351 (22 أغسطس 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## هانئ عبد الصمد (23 أغسطس 2010)

الملف ممتاز شكراً للك.


----------



## mangoog (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nvufet (24 سبتمبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## mido10201020 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود العظيم


----------



## حيدر زهراو (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي العزيز


----------



## hussein6600 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks*​


----------



## EnG:LiDoOo (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أخي علي الكورس الرائع


----------



## عماد الكبير (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ملف اكثر من رائع وانته الاروع ونتظر الاكثر يا صديقى


----------



## eng-sawsan (9 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## end of world (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخى على الملف ولقت قمت بتنزيله

ولكن اريد من احد ان يفهمنى ما هذا على هذا كتاب او ماذا لم افهم صراحا


----------



## aibo (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مستريورك (12 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## بحرفياض كاظم (17 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you very muchhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## eng_dido_only (17 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكى الله خيرا
انا مرحتش فى السنتين تدريب المصرية للاتصلات فيارب ده يغنى عن عدم ذهابى


----------



## wbs2010 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## driss240 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you very much it's a good effort


----------



## sasa romantic (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على مجهودكم جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## ااححممدد (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kenzy&7ala (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور والله مجهود جامد وربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## max1123 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HSPA (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يوفقك علي الكتاب الرائع


----------



## عبدالغني مغترب (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## awatef1 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور اخي الفاضل*​


----------



## مـحـمـد جـمـال (14 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير
واضح انها مفيدة..يا ريت لو فيه Training تاني تشاركه معانا
علشان الفائدة تعم..و شكرا مرة تانية


----------



## سامى على لطفى (15 يناير 2011)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## voodoomedo (16 يناير 2011)

بترك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed2samir (5 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور 
الله يبارك لنا فيك


----------



## امحمد فرج (12 فبراير 2011)

Thanks


----------



## alqasem14 (14 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخي علي هدا الموضوع


----------



## MHMD El-Sherif (11 أكتوبر 2012)

من فضلك لماذا تمت ازالة الملف؟؟


----------



## comm engineer (12 أكتوبر 2012)

Ana mesh kadra anazelloh


----------



## 7assooni (13 أكتوبر 2012)

:56: أحسنت وجزاك الله خير :56:​


----------



## queen nona (25 أغسطس 2013)

ياريت لو سمحت تعيد رفعه علشان اللينك مش شغال


----------



## ahmedabohany (5 نوفمبر 2013)

Links is dead


----------



## ahmedabohany (16 مارس 2014)

[h=3]Invalid or Deleted File
please re upload again Urgent[/h]​


----------



## ismallahabaja (23 يوليو 2014)

شكرا
وياريت ما هي اكبر شركات تركيب أبراج في مصر​


----------



## sohbamody (13 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا اخى على المجهود ولكن الملف لم يعد يعمل


----------

